# chipper death



## treeman82 (Mar 24, 2003)

This was back in around 98, that summer. A crew was working down county (Hawthorne area). They had a 200XP. Apparently one of the groundies decided to put a 12" log into the machine which wound up getting trapped. The guy disengaged the blades, but never waited for them to stop. He took a pinch bar (big heavy metal pole) and tried to pry the log out from where it was wedged. Well, because the disk was still spinning, the guy accidentally caught the pinch bar on I guess a blade. The disk spun the bar around, taking off half the man's head. DOA. Lync would remember this a lot better than I do. I just posted this because of all the mention of the chipper fatalities lately.


----------

